# Where cana I demo skiis in the North East???



## JLRondo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a skier from CT who is in the process of demoing different kinds of all mountain (50/50 and 70/30) as well as some 90/10 all terrain skis. Aside from a couple of local ski shops and Butternut I have been unable to find skis to demo that are made by Dynastar (particularly the Dynastar Contact 4x4). Does anybody have any info on mountains (aside from Butternut) that have demo tents. 

Also, if you have either the Contact 4x4 or the Nordica Nitrious or Afterburner if you could shed some light on these skis I would greatly appreciate it. 

:???:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Contact 4x4 (172) in my demo fleet at Jimney.


----------



## JLRondo (Jan 28, 2009)

Ha. I wish I knew that a few weeks ago. I was just up there. How much to demo? and are  you located at the mountain. If you not on site how far from Jimminy are you?


----------



## JLRondo (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you have the nordica nitrious or the nordica afterburner?


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/37742-2008-2009-demo-days.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/37742-2008-2009-demo-days.html


That list is pretty thin after January.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2009)

JLRondo said:


> Ha. I wish I knew that a few weeks ago. I was just up there. How much to demo? and are  you located at the mountain. If you not on site how far from Jimminy are you?





JLRondo said:


> Do you have the nordica nitrious or the nordica afterburner?



Answered both in the PM you sent to me.  But yes we are on mountain in the main courtyard.  We are not a Nordica ski dealer.


----------

